# Replacing Faucet On Pedestal



## Faucetguy (Oct 24, 2011)

I am sure it can be done, but it seems almost impossible to gain enough access on an existing pedestal sink to replace the faucet. The main issue is the drain pipe and related parts. There is only a few inches of space between the components and the wall. I read somewhere that you can remove the pedestal part but with mine, it looks like the whole thing is one piece or it is attached with some type of substance.

Any suggestions?

Can a moderator please change the spelling of pedestial to pedestal and then add sink. Thank you!


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

I usually leave the pedestal right where it is, and remove the basin/bowl from the wall. It's much easier to change the faucet when the basin is free to maneuver. Then re-install the completed bowl. The original installer likely squeezed some caulking or silicone in between the pedestal base and the bowl. You'll just have to break that bead and peel it off after the basin has been removed.

Sometimes the space behind the pedestal is so tight that it's almost impossible to tighten the drain connections without moving the pedestal. If that's the case, you'll have to remove any screws securing the pedestal base to the floor, and leave the screws/nuts/bolts that hold the basin to the wall fairly loose such that the bowl can be tipped up slightly. This allows the pedestal to be pulled forward enough so as to have access to the drain fittings.

Just be careful that as you move the bowl up and down on the wall, and the basin forward and back on the floor that they don't end up leaving visible scratches when you're done.


----------



## Webguy64 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Tightening pedestal sink drain*

Saw the previous post about removing the sink to change the drain. Is there any other way? I changed the faucet & drain on mine but can't get any kind of tool in the small space to tighten the nut that attaches the drain pipe to the drain. I hand tightened it as much as I can and it still leaks. I've tried a strap wrench but there's not enough space to fit it in there. A plumbing supply suggested a tube wrench, but I'm not sure that will fit over the pop-up fitting that sticks out.

What I need is a really short wrench or one with a 90 degree bend in it that will open to the 1 1/2" fitting. Since the roome is painted and the sink is recaulked, I really don't want to tear that out unless I have to.

Any ideas???
Thanks.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What part is not seating exactly? The pop-up nut with the rubber washer?


----------



## Webguy64 (Apr 4, 2007)

Not exactly sure what it's called. It's the plastic nut that secures the big tapered rubber gasket to the bottom of the sink. (I don't have the instructions with me. But it's a Delta bath faucet.)


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

How does the basin attach to the wall? If it's bolted well and you are careful, you COULD pull the base out of the way. Recaulking the joint isn't really that big of a deal.


----------



## Webguy64 (Apr 4, 2007)

It looks like just a couple of screws holding the sink to the wall. Maybe (hard to tell) a couple holding the pedestal to the floor. There's a lip where the sink sits on the pedestal, but I may be able to loosen the sink and pivot it enough to pull the pedestal out. Then secure the pipes (check for leaks!) and put the pedestal back. Will the two bolts hold the sink to the wall? Or will the whole think rip out. 

I'd need to cut the caulk and probably paint that wall again. It doesn't look like there's a perfect tool to get into that little space. I was able to get the other drain out, so I'd like to think I can somehow get this tight enough. I think I used channel locks almost vertically and was able to generate enough torque to loosen the other one. Maybe I can somehow do the same to tighten the new one.

There must be some tool that would work though...


----------



## Webguy64 (Apr 4, 2007)

Alan said:


> How does the basin attach to the wall? If it's bolted well and you are careful, you COULD pull the base out of the way. Recaulking the joint isn't really that big of a deal.


That's what I ended up doing. I cut the caulk at the top & bottom of the pedestal and was able to slide it out of the way. Much easier to tighten everything up that way! I'm convinced there's no other way to do this. Much easier this way. Thanks!
:thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm having the same problem. I just ordered this tool: http://www.amazon.com/Superior-Tool-Company-TightSpot-Wrench/dp/B000KKU4YC/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

I'll let you know if it works on this issue.


----------

